
Uniregistry New GTLDs Prices Increasing 3,000% - ayh
http://domainincite.com/21603-schilling-big-price-increases-needed-to-keep-new-gtlds-alive
======
jrnichols
So, just as we expected, new TLDs are just a cash cow for registrars.

And something for the rest of us to immediately add to spam filters.

Great. Just great.

